# Star Trek Online Clubhouse!



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

"Space... The final frontier. These are the voyages of the starship [your ship here]. It's ongoing mission: 
To explore strange new worlds...
To seek out new life; New civilizations...
To boldly go where no one has gone before!"

Right.. SO, anyone who has bought the game and are looking to join up into a TPU fleet and take over the galaxy, by all means join up and post here.

This weekend is the "Head Start" weekend for all of those who have pre-ordered. See you out there!







*Sneekypeete, AthlonX2 and Easy Rhino are not allowed here. -Don't ask


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2010)

preordered, waiting, looking forward to it, not too excited after the beta


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 28, 2010)

lol can you stick logos on the hulls of your ships? actually make a tpu fleet


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

The last few days of the beta definitely got better. When I started I would crash constantly and towards the end everything was fairly smooth other than some ground battles that liked to stutter. The game looked much better after they added AA support. This is the first MMO that I truly got addicted to. The changing up from battling in space to the ground kept my interest. Oh and advancing to larger ships for sure. 

Oh, the last few hours of the beta were very awesome! The developers invaded the Alpha quadrant (Earth, etc.) with the Borg. You couldn't fly anywhere in sector space without getting encountered by Borg. The developers were flying around in Borg spheres killing everything and making comments like "BOB WAS ASSYMILATED". Hillarious. Inside Starbase 1 there were hunderds upon hundreds of Borg clones everywhere.



Phxprovost said:


> lol can you stick logos on the hulls of your ships? actually make a tpu fleet



Absolutely! I can't wait to try that out.


----------



## human_error (Jan 30, 2010)

Still waiting for the servers to come back up :shadedshu I like the one server model but i sure as hell hope they get their sh*t togeather before release day, since at the moment the head start is proving too tough for their servers to handle.

I also hope they fix some of the gamebreaking bugs like constant crashing on ground missions with explosion effects going off or the missing rewards which aren't given to you when you complete a mission (im missing 2 bridge officers from that bug ).

Still it's a fun game - really felt good while in a fleet action out on my own to be ambushed by 9 bird of preys and to come out of it alive and kicking.

Oh and yeah i'd join a TPU fleet - my fed character is called "thomas" and my handle (my unique forum name thingy after my name since names aren't unique) is human_error (suprisingly )


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 30, 2010)

The game is good but a little too simplistic sometimes. I was hoping for something a little closer to Eve but in the Star Trek universe. Games without death penalties really take away a lot for me personally. It doesn't have to be something severe or harsh but something would make it a lot more immersive. Caring about whether or not you live makes each battle a lot more exciting. The game has some issues but I think it's going well enough for a brand new game just launching. At least in 2 days Mortal Online will begin their open beta, so when there are server crashes like this I can go try that out.


----------



## human_error (Jan 30, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> The game is good but a little too simplistic sometimes. I was hoping for something a little closer to Eve but in the Star Trek universe. Games without death penalties really take away a lot for me personally. It doesn't have to be something severe or harsh but something would make it a lot more immersive. Caring about whether or not you live makes each battle a lot more exciting. The game has some issues but I think it's going well enough for a brand new game just launching. At least in 2 days Mortal Online will begin their open beta, so when there are server crashes like this I can go try that out.



I like the lack of death penalty to be honest - makes it really fun as a klingon as i don't care about dying as long as i take someone out with me *charges at nearest fed ship*. Death penalties only serve as a timesink as you need to earn resources/take time to overcome death before continuing - not having them means the game needs more raw content to keep players interested but i can enjoy playing for the sake of playing instead of having to work at earning money or taking a break just to overcome death penalties. Also means no-one complains when they die in missions/raids, which is a nice break from the usual "this is gonna cost me x gold" drama in other mmos.


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2010)

This club is huge. Great job erocker! Sigh... 

I made a video of combat in space using my Captain level Deep Space Science class ship which is basically Voyager from the TV show. Definitely my favorite ship so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ud9ovoqSZk

**human error... In game you are thomas@human_error? I'll look you up.


----------



## human_error (Feb 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> **human error... In game you are thomas@human_error? I'll look you up.



yep 

im not playing too much atm to give them time to fix all the bugs like breaking the planet and the missing BO bug (missing 3 greens so far )- im a lt cmdr lvl 5 in a cruiser

**edit**

nice ship - what beam weapons are you using there?


----------



## freakshow (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww i want this game like sooooooo bad have no moneys though


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2010)

So how is this game going so far, I probably won't be picking it up, but I like to stay on top of MMO news. How was the launch, hows the content, lets see some sweet spaceships!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

There are Klingons on Uranus!


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2010)

human_error said:


> yep
> 
> im not playing too much atm to give them time to fix all the bugs like breaking the planet and the missing BO bug (missing 3 greens so far )- im a lt cmdr lvl 5 in a cruiser
> 
> ...



What does missing greens mean? 

The beams are Tetryon phasers. I should be at rear admiral tonight, but it seems once you hit Captain 5, the higher skill point missions become less and less. I was reassured that once you hit Admiral a bunch of new missions open up. At level 43 now, you get to take on the Borg.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

just picked up the game, I'll be online tonight to check it out =)


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone still playing?

I just hit RA 3 and i'm looking for some troops for borg missions.


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm out for the summer. I'd rather not pay waiting for content, and by the end of summer there will be plenty to do.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 18, 2010)

gotcha, so you're at RA5 erocker?


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah RA5. I cancelled my account earlier this month. I miss playing it, but I'm hoping, later there will be another level to level up to.

Then again I might just get the itch and start a new character before then.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 18, 2010)

I was thinking about getting this, mostly because it's Startrek and looks rather awesome - but I'm very anti-MMO.. but my love for Startrek is balancing the two out and I can't decide whether or not to buy it :s


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 18, 2010)

It's actually a good game, the majority of the content (until you hit lvl 40) is solo content.  I had a real issue with relying on good groups to level up in other MMO's --

-- erocker -- I just started a klingon character, kinda fun -- might be something to get you back into the grove of playing.  If you decide to jump on, give me a shout - my RA's name is Xandaer


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 18, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> It's actually a good game, the majority of the content (until you hit lvl 40) is solo content.  I had a real issue with relying on good groups to level up in other MMO's



Ehh, it isn't like Age of Conan where you're FORCED to do all the single player crap before you can leave a certain area is it? How long do you think it would take to hit lvl40?

Man I wish they just made this a regular RPG with coop or something, would've been 100x better IMO.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 18, 2010)

does this cost money to play monthly? and is there nay story? or just online


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 24, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> does this cost money to play monthly? and is there nay story? or just online



Yes there is a monthly fee, and afaik it's all online.


And there's been a price drop on Steam, yay. Still don't know if I want to get it yet or not.. I just wish it didn't have pay-to-play


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I ended up getting it. Enjoying it mostly.

Just an update, Season Two update is out as of yesterday afaik.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2010)

I am hardcore Trekkie - watched:
All 11 movies
All NG-TV episodes
All DS9-TV episodes
All Voyager-TV episodes
All Star Trek-TV episodes
And last but not least all but a few Star Trek Classic-TV episodes (my brain just couldn´t take it anymore )


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well after watching erocker playing Leisure Suit Larry #12 and a bunch of other interesting fake games, I found out his real secret.



> *Star Trek Online*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## caleb (Jul 28, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling this game aint what it supposed to be before developer changed.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol Kurgan. I'm taking a break for the summer to see if a good amount of content is added. If not, I'll wait longer I guess. 


***I just checked and Season 2 has been released. I guess I'll be playing again in a month or so. Intrepid class with ablative armor is nerdy goodness!


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> ***I just checked and Season 2 has been released. I guess I'll be playing again in a month or so. Intrepid class with ablative armor is nerdy goodness!



I hope you've got 1200 Cryptic Points for it then. That's how much it costs for each "retrofit" ship individually. That's um, $15ea or something I think..


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 16, 2010)

So does anyone actually play this still? I know of ONE person (who isn't myself) who plays this.. and that's it


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2012)

So... Star Trek Online is now free to play. I've been testing it out the past couple weeks just to kinda see if it's worth playing the "free version" and it absolutely is. If this is your kind of thing of course. If this is your kind of thing definitely give it a try.

Link: http://www.startrekonline.com/f2p


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty fun as a free to play game. I've been playing it since last night and I'm enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been playing for two weeks now and have already been compelled to spend my hard-earned cash on store items.  Commander lvl 22, commanding the Excelsior class USS Sakura.

I'm Chrizla@langc005 for anyone who is interested.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 2, 2012)

FTP?  Gonna install it again!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw it was free, and I was wondering if it's any good :3 It looks like it's a mix of eve online and a bunch of okay FTP mmos


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm Rad_Ed@rad3d if anyone wants to play. I'm only like a lvl 9 right now, so don't expect much.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a decent Wiki page to take a gander at if you are just starting out like I am. 

http://www.stowiki.org/Main_Page


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2012)

Dang darn dirty servers are under maintenance, right now.  It was working fine, earlier. Maybe they are getting too much traffic for the 2nd year anniversary jazz.


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Dang darn dirty servers are under maintenance, right now.  It was working fine, earlier. Maybe they are getting too much traffic for the 2nd year anniversary jazz.



Yep. Emergency shutdowns aren't very common, but dang there were a lot of people on earlier.

*Server is back up.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2012)

Hurray!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 4, 2012)

Please tell me this isn't one of those, "yeah you can play for free but prepare to get your ass kicked without pay items" kinda deals?


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> Please tell me this isn't one of those, "yeah you can play for free but prepare to get your ass kicked without pay items" kinda deals?



Nope. You can do anything without paying a cent. Money is just for buying fancy looking ships, costumes and things like that. It's great for everyone except those who paid for the game.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I got the Odyssey Class starship by completing one of the anniversary missions, but it looks like I'll have to pack it around in my inventory until I'm a Vice Admiral.

You don't have to spend any money to have a great time playing, but I think it would be pretty hard not to buy more slots for you inventory.  I struggle to keep a couple free slots open with only only 42.

What the hell are all the unknown artifacts and samples for, anyhow?  That's 7 slots right there.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got the aluminum falcon! where you at erocker


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2012)

"We're sorry, but the game servers are currently full and there is a queue to start playing.  Your queue position is 1050 our of 1281."


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally made it to level 50


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, i guess i got lucky this time... first golden cardassian lockbox i opened contained a galor! 
also got a full jemmie set, i can recommend you do the featured series to get one, before they remove the special rewards for it, in a few days.

here a few pics, with jemmie drive and M.A.C.O. drive 
(sweet visuals with the maco, the warpfield is actually morphing and shifting!):


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn!  That is the sweetest!

I've gotten so damn many boxes, and never a gold one.  After I had 120 in my bank I just started discarding stacks of ten, now I don't even pick them up.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I saw it was free, and I was wondering if it's any good :3 It looks like it's a mix of eve online and a bunch of okay FTP mmos



If you like Star Trek I recommend it. I've been playing since release and it's been DRASTICALLY improved since then. The quests aren't hours long, most can be completed inside of 30 minutes which is the most appealing part to me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Damn!  That is the sweetest!
> 
> I've gotten so damn many boxes, and never a gold one.  After I had 120 in my bank I just started discarding stacks of ten, now I don't even pick them up.



Thanks!
i got 3 gold boxes in about an hour, but after that, not a single one... was a day or two after i began to play... i was barely Lt Cmdr. and already possessed a galor, and a 10000xp commendation xp boost... also, a starfleet personal pack, which had several rare and one very rare doff inside 
was pretty good invested 5€!
as soon as i had received the ship, people started offering me 20 million energy credits, and when i looked it up, it worth was about 800 million when it was new, that dropped to 80 million, after a month of drops and maybe a little lower... but still, quite a lot of playtime in money 

EDIT:
the minerals and research samples are for crafting at memory alpha


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's my fleet escort in full Omega XII.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Here's my fleet escort in full Omega XII.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2012-03-2301-54-55-52.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2012-03-2301-55-21-69.jpg



what class is that? havent seen it ingame till now.. probably rare?
Or, is the picture just so zoomed in, it appears THAT big?


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a Fleet Escort. I really prefer my Defiant Refit (Tier 5) but I'm just doing something different right now.

http://www.stowiki.org/Fleet_Escort


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's a Fleet Escort. I really prefer my Defiant Refit (Tier 5) but I'm just doing something different right now.
> 
> http://www.stowiki.org/Fleet_Escort



ah, you have a maelstrom kit on that! i see.
im currently going for some phased tetryon arrays, in the cardassian missions


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2012)

I love the GAME! I am going to try and purchase it as soon a I can. But it is supper cool!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 27, 2012)

trickson said:


> I love the GAME! I am going to try and purchase it as soon a I can. But it is supper cool!



its F2P, no need to purchase... just spend 20 dollars on microtranscations, to buy you 2000cbills, and youre about as set as you can be for a nice game start


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its F2P, no need to purchase... just spend 20 dollars on microtranscations, to buy you 2000cbills, and youre about as set as you can be for a nice game start



Yeah that is what I meant. My ship sucks!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 27, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah that is what I meant. My ship sucks!



you cant just purchase ships of higher ranks... you can only use them at the same rank 
there are refit variants for eacg class, these have unique consoles delivered with them etc, and these are really better


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah that is what I meant. My ship sucks!



Just keep with the ships they give you. Every time you level up to a new rank, you get a ship token. Use that to buy a leval approprate ship. Once you reach Vice Admiral, then you can buy a ship with C points if you feel the need to do so. But really, you don't have to spend a dime in this game.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 29, 2012)

you dont have to, but it helps getting to 50 earlier, so that you can enjoys STFs


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> But really, you don't have to spend a dime in this game.



Unless you're a sucker like me who buys a lifetime subscription 8 months before it went F2P


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2012)

Heh, I'm still a subscriber.. Last month though.


----------



## caleb (Mar 30, 2012)

That game really worth the time ? Played the tutorial and it felt kinda lame.

PS. fu with that res.


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 30, 2012)

I got promoted to Rear Admiral a little while ago and bought the Excelsior Refit.  That thing turns on a dime and has enough weapons for my taste.

I'm still enjoying it, but have been distracted by other things lately.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 30, 2012)

caleb said:


> That game really worth the time ? Played the tutorial and it felt kinda lame.
> 
> PS. fu with that res.



The tutorial is kinda lame, the rest of the game is a little less tedious IMO, and if you like Trek it's worth putting in the time. I really love the ship designs from all the series, so the number of ships the game offers and the ability to customize them is what really interests me.


----------

